# coliccHELP



## Vansplic (Jul 12, 2013)

Topaz. Colic no bet help


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 12, 2013)

First of all DEEP BREATH!!! It doesnt do your horse any good to panic and not think straight. First off if they are rolling, keep them moving and dont let them roll...do you have banamine and enemas?? Also listen for gut sounds, if you dont have a stethascope, just put your ear directly against the flank area and you can normally hear if its not super noisy around you. Have they passed manure at all?? Give us all the information you can so we can better help. If you dont have a vet, can you call around and see if you can find one?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 12, 2013)

Also dont let them eat!!! Until you know what the problem is, eating can only cause more problems! Have they been drinking??


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 12, 2013)

OK. Vet will not come for a mini. Passed stool 1/2 usual amount moist soft normal. Gave banamine. Trying to keep her up. Temp 100 degres . Hydration OK. Trying to move around ob her own but goes down. Gave enima

Checking stool for sand. 2.5 mo old filly. Wormed momma last night no other changes.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 12, 2013)

What part of Indiana are you in, are there other mini horse people in the area that you could contact?? Some of them might know of another vet too. Hopefully some others will chime in with more information that could help you! You should also post this in the main miniature horse forum as it gets more traffic, you might get more responses there. Keep us updated with how she is acting!


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 12, 2013)

Crawfordsville. I don't know anyone out here. She is up and eating and nursing. Gave enigma got runny stool. Could not get sand clear down her but will feed tonight. Have pepto and mineral spirits.


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 12, 2013)

Seems to be acting normal

Quiet gut noises.

Just saw the no eating. Dry lot and distraction best I can do right now.


----------



## chandab (Jul 12, 2013)

How hot is the outside temp where you are, right now? Could she be too hot?

My cremello mare had colicy symptoms a few years ago, and I finally figured out she was too hot (I don't recall how warm it was outside, but it was summer). [i'm pretty sure I did call and talk to my vet, I don't recall all the details now, but figured she was overheating.] I hosed her down and walked her around in the shade, and she eventually came around.


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 12, 2013)

It is hot but not as hot as it has been the last few days. Will bring her in ASAP but currently there are 3 screaming toddlers in the barn on a tractor blowing the horn. don't figure she needs that right now. will try to wet her down water is not her friend.

HATE the vets here!!!! They didn't have half the thoughts I did on how to help. UGH! only thing she knew was banimine but then thought a 2.5mo old mini would be 10-15lbs! Aaaak! sorry... vent.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry just reading now. It could be cos you wormed mum yesterday. Keep her from rolling by walking her around, this can take hours so call someone to come and look after the kids for you. Keep checking for gut movement.


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 12, 2013)

Thankfully not my kids. can keep her moving! My kid knows what to do in an emergency!!!


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 12, 2013)

More gut noise. still soft but more active. still up, acting more normal.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like she is coming around well for you, sorry I had to leave earlier but it sounded like you were def. doing the right things for her! The only reason to keep them from eating when colicking is in case of a twist or impaction as they just will keep building up blockage when it cant move through. Sounds like she may have had just a smaller colic but I would still keep a very close eye on her.


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 12, 2013)

Keeping a very close eye on her. Did find a very knowledgeable local breeder who was able to talk me through her behaviors in more detail and thinks it could be a pinched nerve in her back. With all her running and kicking it would not surprise me and it would explain some of the things I saw that were not consistent with colic. But 90% was saying colic and colic was the more urgent concern. Anyway she is in her stall with momma and doing well. Have the name of a chiropractor if she is off in the morning. Still hearing gut noises. Tested the fresh droppings for sand and did not find any but gave her and momma sand clear in their grain tonight. She is getting fed up with me listening to her belly. Keep lifting my shirt over my head! So her sense of humor is still intact! Trailer is hooked up ready to go should things take a turn for the worse but I think things are looking OK.

She did not eat much of the grain tonight but she never does if I am in the stall distracting her. If she can get attention she would much rather have attention now and milk later than have grain!

It was also nice tonight before we got things going that she came RIGHT to me when it was clear she was hurting. She stuck close to mom if I left but preferred to be near me if I was in the pasture. Dunno, maybe it is just me but for a prey animal to come to you when they don't feel good and are vulnerable and lay themselves at your feet when you are a predator just makes me think I have done something right in my interactions with her.

Will keep everyone posted.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 13, 2013)

So far so good this morning.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2013)

Great news! Well done you for reacting so promptly - let's hope this was just a one off minor blip!


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, thinking it was thankfully a minor blip. She is back to her usual self today.



gave me one heck of a scare though!!!


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2013)

How is she this morning?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 14, 2013)

I am glad she is feeling better, I bet that gave you a mega scare


----------



## countrymini (Jul 15, 2013)

Good to hear she's a bit more herself. Bit of a worry!


----------



## Vansplic (Jul 15, 2013)

Everything seems back to normal! Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



##  (Jul 15, 2013)

Best news I heard all day!!! GREAT!


----------

